# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  دانلود fast report 4.3

## saba32

سلام. من از ذلفی 7 استفاده می کنم و نیاز به fast report 4.3  دارم
اما چون قدیمیه لینک ها ی دانلود خرابن
کسی این کامپوننت رو داره یا لینک دانلود سراغ داره؟
مرسی

----------


## یوسف زالی

سلام.
ورژن های 4 و 4.6 و 4.7 رو همراه با سورس دارم اما خیلی حجمش بالاست.
اگر بدون سورس به کارتون میاد میلتون رو بدید ایمیل می کنم.

----------


## saba32

بار اول هست که می خوام از fast report  استفاده کنم.
نمی دونم با سورس و بی سورس چه فرقی داره.
ایمیل : bahar_paeez40@yahoo.com
مرسی

----------


## یوسف زالی

نیازی به داشتن سورس ندارید.
خود کامپوننت رو فرستادم. چیزی در حدود 9 مگ.
موفق باشید.

----------


## علی فتحی

من از دموی فست رپورت در ویزوال استادیو2010 استفاده میکنم.هیچ مشکلی نداره اما در هنگام پرینت گرفتن.متن demo versionرو چاپ میکنه ایا راهی برای حذف وجود دارد؟

----------


## یوسف زالی

باید کرک کنید. تا جایی که من می دونم محدودیت صفحات هم داره.

----------


## Mahbod Rad

> سلام.
> ورژن های 4 و 4.6 و 4.7 رو همراه با سورس دارم اما خیلی حجمش بالاست.
> اگر بدون سورس به کارتون میاد میلتون رو بدید ایمیل می کنم.


خدا قوت جناب You-See 
آیا این ورژنی که دارید برای ارسال گزارش به Pdf‌ در فارسی مشکلی ندارد؟
اگر ندارد زحمت میکشید برای من هم ارسال کنید؟
نسخه ای که من دارم در تبدیل به PDF با فارسی مشکل فونت دارد
آدرس ایمیلم
Sms912iran@Gmail.com

----------


## یوسف زالی

ممنونم.
پی دی اف فارسی همیشه مشکل زا بوده و هست.
بهترین راه اینه که ارسالش کنید به عکس.
ورژن من هم مشکل فونت داره.

----------


## hadisalahi2

من نسخه 4.7 رو دارم و مثل باقلوا ارسال میکنه به PDF

----------


## PooyaDP

با سلام
ممکنه نسخه 4.7 یا بالاتر را برای من هم ارسال کنید؟
PooyaDP@gmail.com

----------


## Mahdi.Delphi

برای ارسال به PDF از PDFExport خود FastReport استفاده میکنید با گزارش رو با پرینترهای مجازی مثل PDFCreator به PDF تبدیل می کنید؟!

در کدام حالت با فونت های فارسی مشکل داره ؟!  :متفکر:

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
در حالت پرينتر مجازي كه مي‌دونم مشكل نداره ولي با خود فست ريپورت ممكنه گاهي اوقات به مشكل بخوريد

----------


## reza_66

> نیازی به داشتن سورس ندارید.
> خود کامپوننت رو فرستادم. چیزی در حدود 9 مگ.
> موفق باشید.


سلام.
اگه ممكنه كامپوننت فست ريپورت 4.7 رو براي منم ايميل كنيد. ممنون

ايميل:hi2_all2005@yahoo.com

----------


## RASAM

سلام خدا قوت .
اگه ممکنه كامپوننت فست ريپورت 4.7 رو براي من هم ايميل كنيد. ممنون

ايميل: jalali7040@Gmail.com

----------


## hadisalahi2

آخرین نسخه رو از سایت زیر میتونید دانلود کنید
http://delphi-z.ru

----------


## saeedrai

> آخرین نسخه رو از سایت زیر میتونید دانلود کنید
> http://delphi-z.ru


سلام ...از این سایت نتونستم گیر بیارم...
میشه یه 4.7 به بالا واسه ایمیل من بفرستین...
saeedanooshe@gmail.com

----------


## tazarvmmr

دوستان اگر کیب ورژن بالاتر از 4.11 رو که من دارم باهاش کلنجار میرم رو داره برای منم بفرسته ممنون میشم! پدرم دروامد نتونستم مشکل سرعت این ورژن رو حل کنم! :(

Email: 2mrezaee@gmail.com


ممنونم

----------


## pandco

با سلام  خدمت اساتید

امکان داره برای ما نیز ارسال کنید

ro_mina2008@yahoo.com

ممنون

----------


## hadisalahi2

چون از اون سایت بالا دیگه نمیشه مثل قدیما راحت دانلود کرد
من خودم آخرین ورژنش رو براتون آپلود کردم
هر کی خواست راحت دانلود کنه

چون خودم واقعا مصیبت داشتم سر پیدا کردن این نسخه و دانلودش
امیدوارم دوستان لذت کافی رو ببرند   :لبخند گشاده!: 
پ

http://s5.picofile.com/file/8161983768/FR5_1_9.rar.html

----------


## tinystone

> سلام.
> ورژن های 4 و 4.6 و 4.7 رو همراه با سورس دارم اما خیلی حجمش بالاست.
> اگر بدون سورس به کارتون میاد میلتون رو بدید ایمیل می کنم.


سلام
ممنون میشم برای منم میل کنید: r.rezaei70@yahoo.com
یه دنیا سپاس

----------

